# The top 100 things NOT TO DO.



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

We have these massive lists of tips for the beginning rider to DO. Those bazillon things are difficult to remember and honestly when I think about trying to discern whether a rider is experienced... its NEVER the things they do...its the things they DONT DO. Nothing will signal a newbie... or a "inexperienced" rider more than some of the following things.

I cannot think of 100, but I imagine by the time this thread gets done there will be at least 100 things.

I will start with a few, explain why they are newbish and then let you guys add your own.

1. DONT RIDE aerobars in a group/pack. This may not only be considered newbish, its downright dangerous. I rode in a group ride where a young man biffed in the first 6 miles because he couldn't brake in time, steer around it, and ran into the back of another rider. Luckily, he didn't take down anyone else with them.

2. DONT RIDE in a group/pack with headphones. This is dangerous. Groups will always call out dangerous situations with varying frequency. If they don't, they should. Braking(slowing), holes, traffic coming from the rear (car back), etc etc. These signals are for your safety and not all groups have the ability to point out every thing. Wearing headphones will prevent you from being able to hear these cues. This makes it dangerous for you and others around you.

3. DONT RIDE nervously. Newbies are jittery as hell in a pack, especially when they are in a pack that may be faster than they are used to. Nervously means looking around a lot, swerving, pedaling erratically, and swerving the same direction when the rider looks right or left. This makes it difficult for riders and drivers to predict where you are going, and if they overlap your wheel, you will take them down. If you feel nervous in a pack, hang out near the rear, or near the middle line (not the gutter).

4. DONT RIDE hills like a newbie. This is a tough one, even for more experienced cyclists. I think as you ride more and become more acclimated to it and aware of it, it becomes easier to handle and easier to anticipate. This is what is called the backwards punt. When you are rolling quickly toward a climb in the saddle and then the pace quickens, what do you do... obviously stand up. The body's natural action is to stand, and at the same time, pull and or move the bike backwards in order to throw your weight more forward. This results in a backwards motion of your bike which can and often will impede the rider(s) behind you. The important thing is to be smooth and to step over the top and focus on pushing down as you stand up, not stop pedaling then stand up... some people suggest to shift to a harder gear when you stand, and then shift to an easier gear when you shift when you sit down. This is a technique that takes practice and awareness. But sometimes knowing about it is half the battle. I would estimate that if you haven't heard of the wheel punt, or backwards punt... or some similar term, then I would expect that the likelyhood is probably pretty high that you do it.

Your turn.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Don't ignore your tires. wipe off your tires after the brake not before it. And do wipe them off

Don't swerve. learn to look backwards AND keep your same line.

Don't pump it up. Optimal tire pressure and max pressure compasity are not the same thing

Again, don't swerve! Maintain a predictable path as far to the right as safe. Constant lateral movement is a danger to yourself.

Don't be unprepared. Carry a spare, a pump and tire lever

Don't be an idiot. Wear your helmet. You won't look cool in a trauma ward.

Don't ignore others. Offer help when you pass someone in need. You'll need the same some day.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't be bad. Be nice.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Bonus question:*



Mr. Versatile said:


> Don't be bad. Be nice.


"Good is better than bad, 'cause it's nicer" - who said it? As always, the "no google" rule is in effect - ya either know it or ya don't.


----------



## Yoyodene (Feb 23, 2005)

"Don't be unprepared."

This is great advice and goes far beyond having a tube and pump with you.

Don't be the guy/girl that starts a 60 mile ride in 95 degree weather with a half full water bottle and then half way through the ride asks if anybody has any water.

Don't be the guy/girl that always has the bike that rattles/squeaks/throws/drops the chain/won't shift, etc and needs mechanical triage on EVERY ride.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Always bring $5 bucks on any ride or a phone. (assuming away from civilization that most ride to)

Because sometimes you'll need food if you get lost, or a ride home.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

DON'T wipe off your tires. It's really dangerous and it's completely useless.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

DON'T ride no-handed in a pack. You can never react fast enough to sudden moves of others. Crash into someone while riding no-handed & you will NEVER live it down (if you live at all).

DON'T tell experienced riders what to do 'cause you read it in last month's Bicycling.


----------



## chargerfan32 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Dont be a hero...*

When you just get your bike, really plan your routes. Safe routes are great.  Make sure you dont do your first ride until you are tired, because youll have to ride that far to get home.

Wayne


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't buy a presta tubed bike without buying a presta pump. Especially if you just started the cleated shoe thing. That's a sh!tty way to walk home.

Don't remove your dork disk without being one million percent sure you totally understand the limit screws, and that you have adjusted them properly, and that you have tested this function to your satisfaction. This is an even worser walk, because you are carrying a bike. The bike doesn't roll once the rear wheel is destroyed. 

Don't eat everything you can see at the feed stop at your first century. You'll be sorry a few miles later.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't be the moeron who heads out on a 50 mile ride with no water bottles.

Don't start an out-and-back ride with a tailwind.

Don't count on that tailwind being there when you turn around, either.

Learn to be comfortable on your bike. 

Don't flip off cars, no matter how much they piss you off.

Don't ride like a jerk. Imagine your mom is following you down the road. If she'd be embarrassed by what you are doing or if she'd give you a major lecture for that stunt you just pulled in traffic, don't do it.

Don't forget to enjoy yourself- If yer on yet another "training ride," ask yourself "what, exactly, am I training for?" If you can't answer that question, slow down.

Don't be sucked in to anyone else's dogma- you can put 10 speed dura ace on a lugged steel frame, and you can put flat bars on a carbon frame. Just because Grant said it, or Eddy did it, or Lance swears by it or the fast guy down at the bike shop says so, doesn't mean it's right for you. 

Ride your own ride. 

If riding makes you hate life, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Cross chains and women*

DON'T ride cross chained. Learn how to use your gears!

DON'T p!ss off my wife. Hint - read the tips here so I DON'T have to listen to her biotch about the new moreon who showed up for the ride.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

DON'T be lax about maintaining your bike. Take care of minor problems before they become big problems that have you walking home or thumbing for a ride. Nothing is worse than a ride you can't finish due to a mechaincal problem.

DON'T lube your chain with WD-40. Get a proper lubricant at your LBS. They should be able to recommend to the proper one for the conditions in which you'll be riding. Otherwise, do a search on how to make homebrew (admittedly, I use homebrew).

DON'T ration out your water if you happen to be running low. Dehyrdation can lead to poor judgement, and rationing out your fluids when you're already dehydrated only increases the chances of making a poor choice.

As others have mentioned, DON'T hop on the bike without checking your tire pressures. You can avoid a lot of flats by making sure you're running enough pressure.

DON'T offer assistance to a fellow cyclist because you expect that cyclist to repay YOU. You'll be pissing away any good karma you might have received. Instead, hope that they can return the favor to someone else who needs it. The cycling gods will protect you if you handle things this way, and you'll feel better about being able to lend a hand to a cyclist in need.

*On riding in a paceline:*

DON'T get into the middle of a paceline unless you're willing to pull. Either stay to the back and let everyone rotate through, or let the group go. 

If you decide to get in with a paceline, DON'T pull so long and hard that your tongue is dragging on the pavement, just do what you can (even if only for 10 sec.) and pull off. 

If you get in with a paceline, DON'T ever get up to second wheel and then pull off when first wheel pulls off. There is a guy in my club who always does this when he's behind me, and I go to pull off. He's been with us for years, so he knows better but does it anyway. After he does this, I wait for the next roller or hill and lay on the pedals to drop him since he's not as good a climber as the others who usually end up in the paceline.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Paceline Phaux Pas*



Run1stBike2nd said:


> *On riding in a paceline:*
> 
> DON'T get into the middle of a paceline unless you're willing to pull. Either stay to the back and let everyone rotate through, or let the group go...


DON'T pull from the rear. If you are on a t-shirt charity ride and in a long paceline do not come screaming up from the back and hop in front of the paceline so you can _do your share_. Simply sit in and wait for your turn as you naturally rotate to the front. If I am up front pulling I will peel off when done. Most likely I am happy where I am, leading at my pace and not having the stress of following some squirrels wheel.

DON'T use your brakes. Learn how to control your speed by using the wind and looking forward and anticipating the pace. Ask someone smooth and experienced to teach you the tricks.

DON'T pedal, pedal, coast... Keep a steady speed and learn how to soft pedal.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*Definite dont's*

Don't tell your wife how much the bike cost.
Don't leave the receipt for your new bike lying around.
Don't forget the two preceding don'ts.

Seriously,

Don't leave home without ID. (Unless your name is really john Doe)
Don't forget to "go" before you get on the bike.
Don't forget the chamois cream.
Don't try to ride a wheelie on a road bike.
Don't ride at dusk/dawn without a light or reflective clothing or both.

DO - Ride Hard, Have fun, DON'T be a JERK! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't race dogs uphill. You'll lose.
Don't adjust your helmet while riding. Wait till you stop.
Don't listen to ******* motorists. Ignore them..
Don't brag
Don't over inflate tires
Don't brag


----------



## hiah (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't spit while riding in a pack. Sure, it sounds funny, but just wait until you get a huge yellow oyster launched onto your calf...

Don't take the kids to the local park/paths/trails if they are still learning to ride. (hint: if the training wheels are still on their bike, they aren't ready). I'm all for you wanting to encourage your kids to ride, but it's just too dangerous.

If you have to stop to answer your cell phone, move off of the path. Coming to a stop and standing in the middle of the path while talking on your cell phone is a bad idea. Yea, you think it would be obvious, but I'm surprised how many riders do it.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

DON'T forget to take a day off now and then. Your body needs it and it will help you stay more cavalier about cycling.

DON'T forget that you need to eat within an hour after you ride. Chocolate milk is a good recovery drink in a pinch. (I like Recoverite w/ Orange Juice.... it tastes like a dreamsicle!)


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

DONT RIDE like a chump


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't wear any cotton.
Don't wear underwear.
Don't try close drafting downhill.
Don't freak out about riding over "manhole covers."
Don't call out every pebble you see on the road.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't let the LBS do all your maintenance.
Don't drop-kick me.... again!
Don't ride a wheel if you don't know that person's riding style(see prior point).
Don't outsprint girls on a groupride.
Don't act like you have the right of way - cars always win.
Don't drop me!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't drink energy drinks on short rides. Drink water.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

If one of your tires has lost a lot of air pressure since the last ride, DON'T just pump it up, and head out for a ride. I was stupid enough to do that once, and before too long, the tire had gone flat.

There are some good tips here. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

Don’t stop enlightening me … I am learning a lot Great Thread!!!


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

DONT try to maintain a constant speed. If you do this heres what happens... youre on the flats going 20 mph, then you coast down a hill at 20 mph, now you have to surge up the hill to maintain 20 mph. Instead maintain a constant power. You can figure this out by how much percieved effort you are putting out. It should be more like 20 flats, 35 downhill, 15 uphill. You save a lot of energy this way. Pedal down hill.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

DONT call out "STANDING!" every time you go to stand up. If you do what funk describes in the OP as "DONT RIDE hills like a newbie," nobody gives a damn if you are standing I was on a ride a few years ago and some guy would say it every minute or so. I wanted to throttle him.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't give your expert advice in these forums if you are new and were asking the same questions last week.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

rogerstg said:


> Don't give your expert advice in these forums if you are new and were asking the same questions last week.


I see your point, but if a noob asks a question, somebody proposes a solution, noob tries it, and it works, I think the noob should share their experiences.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Dont neglect gears, always make sure you're in the correct gear otherwise you might inadvertently find yourself pushing into a headwind with a cadence of around 60.... not fun, make sure you're always in the right gear for the conditions even if your speed seems low.


----------



## dthomassps (May 24, 2008)

DON'T ever hop on someones wheel without letting them know. Srsly


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't expect every cyclist you see to wave and say "hi". 
Don't wear sleeveless jerseys. Evar. Unless you're a chica; then you will be granted an exception.
Don't wear your bibs over your jersey.
Don't evar wear a yellow leaders jersey. Or KOM or natl champ or Green jersey. Prof team kits are OK.
Don't go tearing off like a bat from h$ll when it's your turn to pull. Keep the same pace.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Whats wrong with sleeveless jerseys?!


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

logansites said:


> DONT try to maintain a constant speed. If you do this heres what happens... youre on the flats going 20 mph, then you coast down a hill at 20 mph, now you have to surge up the hill to maintain 20 mph. Instead maintain a constant power. You can figure this out by how much percieved effort you are putting out. It should be more like 20 flats, 35 downhill, 15 uphill. You save a lot of energy this way. Pedal down hill.


+1. Learned this the hard way by riding by myself on the hills.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't over do it with the Chamois creme. Just a dab will do.

Don't forget sunscreen. Back of the neck!

Don't use a propel or some other water bottle that doesn't really fit in your holder.

Don't make every ride race.

Don't fear the triple/compact. If you need it, get it.

Don't DEPEND on others to call out traffic. It's your A$$.

Don't think you always need to wear the costume every time you ride.

Don't eat allot of bacon before you ride!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't be late to your group ride! Keeping people waiting is mean. If you can't make it, call.


----------



## rocoach (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't mis-spell the word: "moron."


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hairy problem*



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Whats wrong with sleeveless jerseys?!


Actually, NONE of us really want to stare at your armpit hair all day long as we ride behind you in a group. It's really just not that attractive.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're in a group, and there's a bump or hole in the road that isn't going to flat you or wreck you, then just roll over it and call "bump!" or "hole!" DON'T SWERVE!!!!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Then its safe to assume that if you're riding alone sleeveless is ok!


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't whack your loose bar plug with the palm of your hand while riding along.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Steve D said:


> Don't whack your loose bar plug with the palm of your hand while riding along.


:lol: :lol: :lol: LOL!!! I gotta hand it to you. This is the best one yet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Don't forget that everyone was once a newb and no one likes being told don'ts. Don't be a jerk to newbies. Cycling is a social sport and as such social pleasantries should prevail. Try to encourage rather than admonish and lead by example not talk. oh yeah Don't try to adjust your speedo sensor that is on the right hand fork with your left hand through the spokes at speed. Mate did this on his brand new Merckx, he was tired and had a brain fart. So don't ride when your really tired. Brake before a corner not half way round it.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't let a newb try your clipless pedals. They could immediately fall and scratch your rear DR and break a Ti spoke!


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't **** around. That's all you need to know.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't let someone ride your bike with their shoes unless they run the same exact pedals. If they clip in.. they might be stuck!
(My buddy somehow clipped his time cleats into my eggbeaters on my mountain bike.. He rolled up to us to stop and started falling.. Luckily he can hop in place well enough.. so he bounced around for a few while we laughed at him. Then we held him up so he could get off my bike. Was pretty entertaining!)


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

95F with 80% humidity is a given in my parts...

don't let anyone talk you out of sleeveless jerseys! i'm thinking maybe some legless bibs...


----------



## dthomassps (May 24, 2008)

Don't stare at your bike computer all the time while riding, you will crash.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't forget the aspirin/ibuprofin/tylenol on long rides in the heat. I got a whopper of a headache once, and yes, I did drink plenty. 
Don't throw your banana peels straight down on the ground so another rider can crash riding over it. If you throw it aside, throw it to the grass. I saw like 4 banana peels that riders threw down on 528 a few days ago...


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

dont ride without multitool, means to air up 2 tires, a ptach kit, and a tube.
dont get too hung up on technology and gizmos
dont go riding without a plan on where you will refill your bottles


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Funny how many of these sound like the voice of experience -- "Don't ask me how I know not to do this!".

DON'T ride in a group if you can't remember the 50-odd group DONT'S mentioned in the previous posts (sounds like too much hassle to me).

DON'T have a flat on the road if you have all the tools and spares with you but have never actually changed a tire before.

DON'T post messages in biking forums asking why other riders don't wave.

DON'T pull into your garage with your and your wife's bikes still on the roof rack (DAMHIK).

DON'T dress up in full team kit and then fall over in front of other riders while trying to unclip.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't go on a MTB vacation as a seasoned roadie not expecting to break every bone in your body. Learned this one last month and I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon next week!


----------



## Marek (Feb 17, 2004)

DON'T stop in the middle of the road in a large charity group ride and mess with your bike! Move off the road asap somewhere. I kaboomed some dudes stopped in the middle of the road...ouch!

also DON"T take your eyes off the road ahead and look down for very long! you never know who or what might be parked in the middle of the road....


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Regarding the DONTs*

Some poster up above said something regarding not telling people what not to do, or something along the lines of people dont like being told what not to do... whatever... I have better things to do than worry about the fragile psyches of beginning cyclists. If they are on this forum, they are ready and willing to learn. I really don't think they are going to take anything personal. If they do... then good on us for posting them because maybe we helped make them a safer cyclist.

Some of the best learning opportunities in my cycling life have been when some more seasoned veteran growled at me when in a pack, or talked to me afterwards. Their lessons come from experience and training.

Many of the things you should do have to be learned. Learn the technique, practice it... lord I cannot imagine how long it took some people to change their first tire. So, listen. If people can just remember a few things NOT to do, they can spend more time learning what TO do ... through experience and asking, etc. They need to first of all be safe, and you do that by not doing newbish things. Its one thing to say "ride a straight line and do not veer when looking behind you"... etc, but that stuff is often easier said than done.... and often take practice.

So if people here want to say... "dont come unprepared" or "dont draft someone when they dont know you are there" ... I think these are very valid lessons a new person can take to heart without having to practice.

There is merit. So dont criticize people trying to help.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> DON'T wipe off your tires. It's really dangerous and it's completely useless.


I wiped off my rear tire once - my hand got pushed down between the frame and the tire, the back wheel locked up, and I came to a skidding halt. I don't do that anymore.

Kinda funny, in retrospect.


----------



## TwoTonesTony (Aug 5, 2008)

What's riding Cross Chained?


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

funknuggets said:


> If they are on this forum, they are ready and willing to learn. I really don't think they are going to take anything personal. If they do... then good on us for posting them because maybe we helped make them a safer cyclist.
> 
> Some of the best learning opportunities in my cycling life have been when some more seasoned veteran growled at me when in a pack, or talked to me afterwards. Their lessons come from experience and training.


This first-year guy appreciates the no-BS approach. I know from doing other things that improvement comes quickest when hanging with the experts, but haven't yet tried a group ride.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Cross chained and time is up!*

Cross chained = Riding with the chain on thebig ring in front and the bigger gears in back at the same time. or vice-versa.



brujenn said:


> "Good is better than bad, 'cause it's nicer" - who said it? As always, the "no google" rule is in effect - ya either know it or ya don't.


 - time is up! That was Al Capp's Mammy Yokum from 'Lil Abner.


----------

